

I Really Wanted to Hate 'Color' But Here's a Use Case... - codybrown
http://codybrowntext.tumblr.com/post/4060425069/color-is-primal-and-kind-of-brilliant

======
hucker
Another obvious use case is at a party/a night at the club. I'd love to take a
few pics and go home and see every picture taken there at the time. Since
people generally have the decency to not put party-pictures on facebook
anymore, it'd be great to see them somewhere without having to tag your
shenaningans for the whole world to see.

------
gordonc
Hi Cody!

Color is the foursquare of photo apps. Which is to say: novel, silly, and,
ultimately rather useless.

For group photo sharing, which I think is an awesome idea, there's an app/site
in private beta called Chute (getchute.com) which does the same thing with
less emphasis on users nearby.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Smells more like the chatroulette of photo apps to me.

------
pedalpete
Why would you want to hate something you've never used just because they
raised a huge volume of money?

Ignoring the fact that they just might be on to something huge (don't trust
me, ask sequoia), a valuation like this could raise the valuations for other
start-ups.

------
abgreen
Imagine its use on a Saturday night when you're debating whether to go to the
bar next door. An image speaks a thousand words. A series of related images
tells an entire story.

------
phlux
Color really needs a desktop/webapp companion app which I can watch the pic-
stream from my contacts of interest / places of interest / subject matter of
interest...

I just installed it on my iPhone, but I have the 3G and it is super slow (all
items are slow on this phone) -- Ill install it on my My Touch later - but as
I set at my desk I would prefer a tab in my browser to view the photos as
opposed to just my phone.

\---

The conversation that is on this article - did that occur in the Color app?

